# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Не ставится на приход выручка, что делать?

## JNova

В новой базе не ставится на приход выручка с магазина и пишет ошибку. Помогите я не знаю как исправить это.
Скрин прилагается.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> В новой базе не ставится на приход выручка с магазина и пишет ошибку. Помогите я не знаю как исправить это.
> Скрин прилагается.


Какой релиз конфигурации?
Типовая или измененная?
Проводили тестирование и исправление базы?
Почему сумма документа нулевая?

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## JNova

1с Предприятие - Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5
при введении суммы ошибка не меняется
как провести тестирование и исправление базы?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 1с Предприятие - Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5
> при введении суммы ошибка не меняется
> как провести тестирование и исправление базы?


Релиз конфигурации можно посмотреть "Помощь "- "О программе".
Тестирование и исправление информационной базы делается в режиме "Конфигуратор" 0 "Администрирование"
Такое впечатление, что документ открыт только на чтение.
Проверьте константу "Дата запрета редактирования"
Не вносились ли изменения в конфигурацию?

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## JNova

тестирование и исправление базы выполнено
О программе в скрине. https://yadi.sk/i/acyX4b3rsVqsE
Ошибка не исправилась.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> тестирование и исправление базы выполнено
> О программе в скрине. https://yadi.sk/i/acyX4b3rsVqsE
> Ошибка не исправилась.


Записываются ли другие документы?
В крайнем случае закомментируйте строку 640 модуля формы документа "Приходный ордер" в конфигураторе[COLOR="Silver"]

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## JNova

документы создаются, но не проводятся.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> документы создаются, но не проводятся.


Проверьте права пользователя "Администратор"
"Конфигурация" - "Права" - "Документы"

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## JNova

Где тут что посмотреть? https://yadi.sk/i/-UEDdMO0sWMYE

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Где тут что посмотреть? https://yadi.sk/i/-UEDdMO0sWMYE


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8s93/HvTtrgQEr

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## JNova

права все установлены

---------- Post added at 20:08 ---------- Previous post was at 18:21 ----------

права все установлены были

----------


## alexandr_ll

> права все установлены
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20:08 ---------- Previous post was at 18:21 ----------
> 
> права все установлены были


Попробуйте запустить базу на дркгом компьютере, переустановить платформу.
Есть ли другие базы 1С, проводятся ли в них документы?
В первом сообщении вы писали, что это новая база. Как вы ее создавали?
Вносились ли изменения в конфигурацию?

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## JNova

Да другие базы работают. Не работает только эта. Есть мысль переустановить ещё по новой... Но поможет ли это не известно. База новая. Скопированна из уже существующей и рабочей. МБ скопирован какой нибудь лишний файл который и блокирует проводку документа? Хотя копирование файлов было выполнено исключительно по рекомендации 1с описания создания новой базы.

----------


## JNova

Проблема в файле 1Cv7.DD была. Каким то чудесным образом, файл был поврежден. Лекарство: По новой переустановить базу или заменить файл.

---------- Post added at 09:18 ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 ----------

Благодарю за содействие и возможные способы решения проблемы. Тему можно закрывать.

----------

